

Startup to IPO: Growth Strategies of Vistaprint, Rackspace & Salesforce - joannetse
http://scale.cc/2009/07/28/startup-to-ipo-why-few-companies-make-the-leap-and-what-we-can-learn-from-them-part-3-growth/

======
dlevine
VistaPrint's actual business model involves selling your contact information.
They give you free business cards in exchange for adding your information to
lists they sell. The cost to the user is much greater than $5 in shipping.

~~~
vincentchan
Hi dlevine, thx for your comment. Many businesses also use these kinds of up-
selling strategies. I agree that customers probably don't like this shady
services but I think we can still learn something from this $1.9B company.
Google is also doing shady things like domain parking without telling general
users that they are the ads providers. You are right, we don't have to agree
all of their moves. But at the same time, we should learn from these
successful companies too.

